# Possible move to Kuala Lumpur



## staceyebert (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all. 

Thanks for being there. I'm looking for some information on life in Malaysia (healthcare, how prescriptions work, being a vegetarian with food alleriges, and accommodations) as there's a possibility of a move. Any/all information would be welcome.

Thanks so very much.

Cheers,
Stacey


----------

